# 2012 Ford F350 Dump Truck For Sale



## greenworldh2o (Dec 3, 2008)

2012 Ford F350 Dump Truck 4x4
8-1/2' Western Plow
Downseaster Stainless Steel Salter with Electric Motor
41k Miles
6.2 Gas Motor
Power windows 
Power Locks
Slight ding in passenger side fender
Back Up LED Lights on Dump Body
Oil just changed
New Tires 12/2016
Everything works like it should.

Will split up truck, plow & salter

Truck 27,000 obo
Plow 3,000 obo
Salter 3,000 obo

Everything for 31,000 obo.

We are selling our plow trucks because we are not snow plowing after this season and do not need the trucks anymore. We also have a 2007 Utility Body with plow and salter and a 2005 1500 Chevy Silverado Pick Up with plow and cap for sale. Looking to sell all trucks quickly as we are going to add to our fleet of service vans for irrigation for the upcoming season.

Phone calls get the quickest response. Email and Texts will take longer to respond. Thanks for looking. cell 8457215055 [email protected]


----------

